# Pics of my "gaugeful" dash.



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Pics of my "gaugeful" dash.(New pics posted 8/22/02)*

Some peeps have asked me where my tach is..here ya go. Bonus - The Pat Scott custom HVAC tripple pod...LOL


















Yes, that is real carbon fiber.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Rev Speed Meter*

That is an Apexi Rev Speed meter right? I have the new one......you know the blue one with the G sensor. I have a 1994 Sentra 1.6 Liter. I havent installed it yet its sitting in my room. Was it hard to install yours? I hear you have to tap into the ECU. If you could give me any pointers or info on how to go about making such an installation it would be so greatly appreciated. By the way your setup looks cool keep it up!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope, thats and apexi mulit-checker:
air/fuel ratio
MAF flow
Injector duty cycle
Speed(removes limiter as well)
Tach
Timing
alarm settable for RPM,inj,MAF
Cant remeber it all

As for install.. kind of a pain to get to the wires at the ecu cuz they are tightly packed. Ill take some pics of my temporary setup for ya..


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

how did you mount the tach?.. does it just go onto the stock guage cluster cover? or was it mounted on the dash? that looks nice, i might have to try it.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*looks cool*

yeah dude it looks tight.........you didnt get any side effects for tapping into the ECU did you?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

did u say that the multi checker eliminates the speed limiter? if so, was it realy tough to install?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes it removes the limiter, and no it wasnt that bad to install. Here are a few pics of my temporary tap-ins at the ECU:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

DAMN! Thats alot of tap-ins.

Kyle


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I think there is about 10 tap-ins. There are a lot of other extra wires in the pic that are not part of the multi-checker. Tach signal, fog light stuff and some others. My plans are to solder in the multi-checker harness and put the cover back on the ECU.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

How much did that apex'i multi-checker run you??? 250-300 or so??

Kyle


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*silly question:*

where did you get those type of tap ins? I can't find them anywhere. the wires look like the rats nest I have behind my cluster .


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*is it still available?*

Is the multi checker still available through Apexi? I havent seen it for a while.....I guess since I have There new Rev- Speed Meter this wouldnt be necessary.....but does it have functions that mine dosent?.....


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Thrillseeker197 - I think I got it for about $130 shipped.(Used)

1997 GA16DE - Napa, they crimp onto the wire, then you insert a male spade connector.

Sentra GTR-1 - To the best of my knowlage it is no longer availavable. I listed the funtions above.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentra GTR-1,
Side effects.. Well because those tap-ins are kinda ghetto and not reliable, if you move the wire just right the car stalls and throws a camshaft code(good thing i work at a shop with scan-tool acces). It has never stalled while driving though. Soon it will be all soldered and cleaned up.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

solder and heat-shrink are nice for some clean wiring. I came up with my own trick with crimping that works great. Too bad I discovered it so late in the game, I have so many ghetto connections with some different types of tap-ins.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

In reference to Pat Scott's triple pod set up - it looks good and clean. I dont think its a smart idea to use the air vents for that in Miami where I live. You need all the air vents open and clear because is soooooo hot.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Classic XE said:


> *In reference to Pat Scott's triple pod set up - it looks good and clean. I dont think its a smart idea to use the air vents for that in Miami where I live. You need all the air vents open and clear because is soooooo hot. *


2 reasons that I never thought twice about getting rid of the vents.
1. I dont have AC
2. I hate the heater blowing in my face, I always use the floor/windshield setting.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

needs a boost gauge!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *needs a boost gauge!  *


Yes it does! That is one of my plans.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

*New Pics*

Relocated display, and control unit. Cleaned up wiring.


















Yes, I know its dirty....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so, is that box on the pasanger side part of the APEXi reader?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *so, is that box on the pasanger side part of the APEXi reader? *


Yes, that is the control unit that gets all of the info, then it sends it to the display. The box also is where you configure the unit to work on different Nissan chassis/engine combinations.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Looks much much cleaner Pat, excellent job!  

My question is... isn't it gonna be harder to view the Multichecker when it's in the center of the dash???


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

this might seem very mean to ask...

Could you list each wire to connect.. i want to get me an Apex-I multichecker.. and speed limiter all in 1 .. what wires hook up where?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR, 
#1 The wiring I am about to give is for a 97+ GA16DE, If this applies to you, great.
#2 If you find one it should come with instructions, but they are only valid for 94-96 ECUs, now i am talking about the pin-out sheet(Pic of ECU connector terminals)
All of that may seem confusing, but If you get one I would be happy to go into depth further with you about the wiring(not here though)

Ok here it is.
Wire - ECU pin#
Ignition power - 38
Ground - 10
Injector signal - 102
Crank 120deg, 180deg signal - 40
#1 igntion signal - 3
Crank 1 deg signal - 41
Air flow(MAF) signal - 47
Vehicle speed signal - 26

Now there are 2 ways to go about the speed signal.
You can 1. just monitor it by tapping in or 2. cut it attach the ecu end to the MC's "limiter cancel" wire and the sensor end to the MC's "speed signal" wire.
Like I said it really to mcuh to list all the info here.
On another note, after looking at a couple of different 97+ Nissan vehicle pin-outs(Pathfinder,Altima,240SX,Sentra) They all appear to be the same. IF this is true I can help anyone install one of these into any of those vehicles. I learned alot about modern Nissan OBD II pin-outs, and I am willing to share that knowlage.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

Ok This might sound kinda dumb but with all the wires coming out of the ecu is there any thing that can be done to setup gauges that run into a pc like a R34 skyline gauge setup. I drive a 95 200sx ser. Thanks


Aaron


----------



## sammydredgtir (Jun 17, 2007)

can't c the pics....how do you get it to cut speed limit, what kinda set up do you have


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

post was in 2002 bro.


----------

